# winter wheel setup for ltz



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Will ls/lt wheels fit? What's the economical route to go.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

All cruze wheels are interchangeable as long as you keep the tire height the same. 16" tires are cheaper to buy, so I'd say they would be the most economical.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

All gas cruze model wheels will work. The diesel cruze does however have a different bolt pattern and will not work. Try discount tire direct. They usually have good wheel/ tire deals.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, wasn't sure if the rear discs on the ltz were a problem, thanks


----------

